
Google  Is Definitely Guilty of Bad Data Analysis - steve_g
https://medium.com/@jodiecongirl/google-may-be-guilty-of-gender-discrimination-but-is-definitely-guilty-of-bad-data-analysis-d6f769a92f21
======
steve_g
Actual Title - "Google May be Guilty of Gender Discrimination But Is
Definitely Guilty of Bad Data Analysis."

It was too long!

